# Dell Inspiron e1705/9400 RAM speed vs size



## kdawg53188 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hello, I currently have 2 GB of DDR2 PC2-4200, I was wondering if it would be worth it to purchase a new 2 GB kit of PC2-5300 RAM? Another question I have is why does Dell and Crucial say that I can only have a max of 2 GB installed and other sources like Si-Sandra say I can have 4 GB. I would think I could have 4 GB because im running vista home prem 32-bit. I know it wont see all 4gb, but shouldn't it support up to that much regardless? I am just trying to figure out the best setup to maximize performance because I don't game alot, but im a web designer and i always have a couple adobe programs pulled up, with multiple web browsers, along with different folders opened up and i can really tell that im pushin the limits of it already. Thanks in advance.

Here is my system info if it helps.

SiSoftware Sandra


System Memory Controller
Location : Mainboard
Error Correction Capability : None
Number of Memory Slots : 2
Maximum Installable Memory : 4GB
Bank 1 - DIMM_A : Hyundai Electronics HYMP512S64BP8-C4 04008232 410709 DIMM Synchronous DDR 1GB/64 @ 533MHz
Bank 2 - DIMM_B : Hyundai Electronics HYMP512S64BP8-C4 00005249 410709 DIMM Synchronous DDR 1GB/64 @ 533MHz

Chipset
Model : Dell 955XM/945GM/PM/GMS/940GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller
Revision : A4
Bus : Intel AGTL+
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 133MHz (532MHz)
Maximum FSB Speed : 4x 200MHz (800MHz)
Width : 64-bit
I/O Queue Depth : 12 request(s)
Maximum Bus Bandwidth : 4.16GB/s

Chipset 1 Hub Interface
Type : DMI (Direct Media Interface)
Version : 1.00
Number of Ports : 4
In/Out Width : 4-bit / 4-bit
Multiplier : 3/1x
Speed : 1x 100MHz (100MHz)

Logical/Chipset Memory Banks
Bank 0 : 512MB DDR2 4-4-4-12 8-16-4-2 1T
Bank 1 : 512MB DDR2 4-4-4-12 8-16-4-2 1T
Bank 4 : 512MB DDR2 4-4-4-12 8-16-4-2 1T
Bank 5 : 512MB DDR2 4-4-4-12 8-16-4-2 1T
Supported Memory Types : DDR2
Channels : 2
Memory Bus Speed : 4x 133MHz (532MHz)
Maximum Memory Speed : 4x 167MHz (668MHz)
Multiplier : 1/1x
Width : 64-bit
Memory Controller in Processor : No
Refresh Rate : 7.80µs
Power Save Mode : No
Fixed Hole Present : No
Maximum Memory Bus Bandwidth : 8.31GB/s

APIC 1
Version : 2.00
Multiplier : 1/2x
Maximum Interrupts : 24
IRQ Handler Engaged : Yes
Enhanced Support : Yes

Environment Monitor 1
Model : Intel Core CPU [P1, C2, M1]
Version : 15.02
Mainboard Specific Support : No

Temperature Sensor(s)
CPU Temperature : 54.00°C td

System Bus(es) on Hub 1
Version : 2.30
System Bus 0 : PCI
System Bus 1 : PCIe 1.00 x16 2.5Gbps
System Bus 3 : PCI66
System Bus 11 : PCIe 1.00 x1 2.5Gbps
System Bus 12 : PCIe 1.00 x1 2.5Gbps
System Bus 13 : PCIe 1.00 x1 2.5Gbps

LPC Hub Controller 1
Model : Dell 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller
Revision : A2
ACPI Power Management Enabled : Yes
Advanced TCO Mode Support : Yes
Advanced TCO Mode Enabled : No
High Precision Timer Enabled : Yes
Number of Precision Timers : 3
System Timer : 14.32MHz
Delayed Transaction Enabled : Yes


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The chipset may support more which is what your seeing in sandra but because it's a laptop custom board the voltage circuits or Bois will not support it, Stick with what Dell and Crucial say. From 4200 to 5300 I doubt you would see much difference.


----------



## kdawg53188 (Feb 20, 2005)

I see, so you dont think spending the extra $50 bucks would be worth it? do you have any other recommendations to upgrade? maybe a new graphics card? im not for sure how well an ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 ranks next to the others.....thanks again for your help and opinion


----------



## kdawg53188 (Feb 20, 2005)

no suggestions?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Laptops are not upgradeable like desktops I don't believe on a 1705 the graphics are a separate board, rather a chipset on the motherboard.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

This is pasted in from the service manual.

Quote:
NOTE: A removable (or discrete) video card is optional and present only if ordered by the customer. Standard video is integrated on the system board and is not customer removable. 
NOTE: Based on the selections that you made when purchasing your computer, the computer may have different video controller configurations. Configurations with a removable (discrete) video card include a video card thermal-cooling assembly. Configurations with an integrated video card do not include a video card/thermal-cooling assembly. To determine the computer's configuration, see the Windows Help and Support Center or see "Determining Your Computer's Configuration" in your computer's Owner's Manual. 
End Quote.

The x1400 is a discrete video card. The video card/thermal cooling assembly is all one piece and you buy a replacement with the works. You would probably have to contact Dell about it as I believe they use a proprietary video card slot on the motherboard. Go to Dell's site and download the service manual, it is quite comprehensive in exactly how and in what order to remove parts.
I have the x1400 in my 9400 and it's been fine for my purposes, but if your a gamer you may want to see about upgrading to something better. Wonder if the 8800m GTX would fit?

Edit: I also think that the standard video only has one fan and that's at the back left. If you have one in the back right, you have a discrete card. Also you wouldn't have the heatpipe that's there. Of course, having the x1400, you'll have all that stuff.


----------



## kdawg53188 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank you for that information. That really helps me understand everything better. Well it looks like im pretty limited to what i can do i guess. Since it wont bother me to spend an extra $50 or so, i think i might just go ahead and purchase a new 2gb of pc2-5300 ram and leave it at that. Now i guess my only issue is what brand. Consair is currently in it so i woulndt think i could go wrong with sticking to it, but i have also heard great things about Crucial and Kingston.........


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use the Crucial or Corsair I've always had good luck with them.


----------

